# Listen to soundtracks and scores



## banan

Hi. I've created a site/blog with soundtracks - http://soundtrackstream.com

You can listen to your favorite scores and soundtracks from movies, games and tv shows. Site exists only a few days but soundtrack database is growing very fast. I daily update the site.

If you'd like to listen to soundtrack that's not listed on Soundtrackstream.com, let me know (prefer Request page). I post it as soon as possible and let you know.

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You don't have *any* of my favourite film scores.


----------



## banan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You don't have *any* of my favourite film scores.


Site is only 5 days old. I'm posting albums every day. Tell me what are your favorite scores and I post them as soon as possible.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Michael Nyman: The Draughtsman's Contract. There are two versions, one from the 80s and the more recent one which is slightly different. It would be good if you uploaded both versions. 
Michael Nyman: Prospero's Books
Joe Hisaishi: Spirited Away
Joe Hisaishi: Porco Rosso
Joe Hisaishi: Howl's Moving Castle

That should be all. :tiphat:


----------



## banan

Prospero's Books - http://soundtrackstream.com/prosperos-books/

Rest should be soon.

EDIT
Here's Spirited Away - http://soundtrackstream.com/spirited-away/
Here's Porco Rosso - http://soundtrackstream.com/porco-rosso/
Howl's Moving Castle - http://soundtrackstream.com/howls-moving-castle/
The Draughtsman's Contract - http://soundtrackstream.com/the-draughtsmans-contract/


----------



## banan

All requested soundtracks posted. Any other requests?


----------



## Prodromides

Have I got requests? Sure do!

Before I use the "request" function on your website, banan, some general questions need to be addressed.

What about soundtracks that have only been issued on vinyl LPs? Is it possible to load such albums onto your site, or would your database be a digital-media-only source (CDs and sound files)?

Regarding limited edition soundtrack CDs, like those issued by Varese Sarabande, Quartet, Kritzerland, Intrada, FSM, DigitMovies, etc. - do you have access to the contents of such? If so, would the ones which have been long since Out-Of-Print be available to your website?

My personal favorites come from the 1960s & 1970s, though I like Golden Age 1950s as well.


----------



## banan

Prodromides said:


> Have I got requests? Sure do!
> 
> Before I use the "request" function on your website, banan, some general questions need to be addressed.
> 
> What about soundtracks that have only been issued on vinyl LPs? Is it possible to load such albums onto your site, or would your database be a digital-media-only source (CDs and sound files)?
> 
> Regarding limited edition soundtrack CDs, like those issued by Varese Sarabande, Quartet, Kritzerland, Intrada, FSM, DigitMovies, etc. - do you have access to the contents of such? If so, would the ones which have been long since Out-Of-Print be available to your website?
> 
> My personal favorites come from the 1960s & 1970s, though I like Golden Age 1950s as well.


You need to tell me album names. I can check out. If such album exists on groveshark, I'll post it on my site.


----------



## Prodromides

All right - here're some titles whose existence, I wonder, is known to groveshark:


THE STRANGE ONE (1957), music by Kenyon Hopkins, only ever issued in monaural on vinyl record.
MARCO THE MAGNIFICENT (1965) by Georges Garvarentz on either stereo or mono LP.
GRIZZLY (1976) by Robert O. Ragland, in stereo but only on vinyl. 
THE OUTER LIMITS, TV music by Dominic Frontiere (1963-1964 season), released as a 3-CD set.
DANTON (1983) by Jean Prodromides.
QUILLS (2000) by Stephen Warbeck on CD.
LE MOINE (2011) by Alberto Iglesias on CD.
LO STRANIERO (1967) by Piero Piccioni (the complete version on CD from a Japanese label).
FANTASTIC VOYAGE (1966) by Leonard Rosenman, released on CD in 1998 by FSM - now out of print.
ABOVE AND BEYOND (1952) score by Hugo Friedhofer & conducted by Andre Previn; soundtrack CD released by FSM in 2002 in monaural sound (still in print).


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Michael Nyman: The Draughtsman's Contract. There are two versions, one from the 80s and the more recent one which is slightly different. It would be good if you uploaded both versions.
> Michael Nyman: Prospero's Books
> Joe Hisaishi: Spirited Away
> Joe Hisaishi: Porco Rosso
> Joe Hisaishi: Howl's Moving Castle
> 
> That should be all. :tiphat:


You like Joe Hisaishi? I thought you didn't care for romantic music  (I actually really like Hisaishi's work too btw)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BurningDesire said:


> You like Joe Hisaishi? I thought you didn't care for romantic music  (I actually really like Hisaishi's work too btw)


I'm a sucker for that kind of film music.


----------

